# 2 Betriebssysteme, 2 eclipse-Installationen, 1 Workspace



## automatix (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Auf meinem Rechner habe ich zwei Betriebssysteme laufen (Linx Ubuntu 7.10 und Windows Vista) und würde gerne auf beiden Eclipse installieren und von beiden aus auf meinen Workspase zugeifen. Hat schon jemand so was probiert? Gibt es Probleme? Werden z.B. irgendwelche Betriebssystemspezifischen Einstellungen (Pfade oder sonst was) im Workspase gespeichert?

Danke


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2008)

IMHO solltest du das nicht machen, wozu denn auch?


----------



## automatix (18. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> IMHO solltest du das nicht machen


Warum nicht?


			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wozu denn auch?


Ubuntu ist bei mir zwar das Master-Betriebssystem, aber auch Vista benutze ich nicht selten. Es wäre sehr ungünstig, immer, wenn man eclipse braucht, das Betriebssystem wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2008)

Welche Metadaten in einem Workspace liegen, hängt ganz alleine von den PlugIns ab. Am einfachsten ist, wenn du es versuchst. Workspace zur Sicherheit vorher kopieren.


----------



## Beni (19. Apr 2008)

Kannst auch zwei Workspaces haben, aber die Projekte ausserhalb der Workspaces speichern. Hab ich bei mir gemacht, und hatte bis heute keine Probleme damit.


----------



## automatix (20. Apr 2008)

Stimmt, die Informationen über die Plugins liegen im Verzeichnis .metadaten/pluguns.

Ja, das ist die optimale Lösung: mehrere Workspaces.


----------

